
Live coverage of Juno's Jupiter Orbit Insertion [video] - hybrid11
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#public
======
msm23
You can view a live simulation using a Mac/PC app downloadable from:

[http://eyes.jpl.nasa.gov/eyes-on-juno.html](http://eyes.jpl.nasa.gov/eyes-on-
juno.html)

From the description on the page: In this interactive visualization, you can
ride along with the Juno spacecraft in real-time at any time during the entire
mission. For example, watch the arrival at Jupiter on the 4th of July, 2016,
or see Juno use Earth’s gravity as a slingshot to pick up speed, or just learn
about the science of Jupiter and about the spacecraft itself. You can even
turn on and off the magnetic field, aurorae, and the radiation belt, all in
3D! All of this and more is waiting to be explored.

------
relyks
I previously submitted this earlier today. Here's the link for YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw)
It's been really great being able to stream in HD on my Chromecast :)

~~~
finnn
Thanks! I really didn't want to go enable flash

------
curiousgal
This cracks me up! Jupiter's moons were named after Jupiter's mistresses. Juno
was his wife..

~~~
Benjamin_Dobell
> Juno was his wife..

Was...? Now that's some dedicated faith, still practising Ancient Roman
religions!

~~~
Agathos
So if I say, "Darth Vader was Luke's father," do you have to remind me that
Star Wars isn't real?

------
emersonrsantos
And it began successfully its first orbit. Now that it has completed its
1.8-billion-mile journey, the solar-powered craft is set to cruise around
Jupiter 37 times over a period of 20 months. Juno will collect information
about the planet’s magnetic field, composition and internal structure.

------
pmontra
"A plugin is needed to display this content". Flash again?

Here's a recording
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfIqnpqPFbI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfIqnpqPFbI)
Applauses at 1:23:30

------
ufmace
Cool!

I did note that everybody in their control room is wearing identical grey
polos... guess somebody really doesn't want a repeat of the shirt incident.

~~~
happyslobro
Let me save everyone else a google query: [http://nypost.com/2014/11/17/the-
outrage-machine-insande-ado...](http://nypost.com/2014/11/17/the-outrage-
machine-insande-ado-about-sexist-shirt/)

That shirt is 80s AF \m/ I can see how it might not fly at work though, at
least not on a big PR day.

~~~
percept
"Over the last few days, we have learned that mankind can chase down a comet
speeding through space at 34,000 mph, but resisting the outrage machine,
kicked into high gear over a trifle, is completely beyond its powers."

------
r721
News story: [http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-36710768](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-36710768)

Juno Approach Movie of Jupiter and the Galilean Moons:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpsQimYhNkA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpsQimYhNkA)

------
marak830
Arg I hate being at work at this time. My lunch breaks about to finish, so at
least I can catch up in a few hours.

The burn has started according to the tweets though! Good luck Juno and NASA
team!

------
huherto
I had no idea. I was listening to this on the radio this morning. I was not
sure if they were narrating a science fiction work like a movie or if it was
real news.

------
jryle70
Stupid question in general. Given how long it takes for a spacecraft's signal
to reach earth, I suppose we can use the time difference to calculate the
distance from a spacecraft such as New Horizon to earth. But how do we know
its exact location at any given moment? What are the equivalence of GPS and
cell towers in space?

~~~
travelton
Don't have all the answers, but last night, on the webcast, they were
explaining that the spacecraft uses the stars for navigation [1].

In addition, instead of wasting valuable power for radio transmission, they
send a simple tone back to Earth [2]. With that, they can determine if various
events were successful (tones are sent at specific event times), also
calculate the changes in speed/rotation using doppler shifts from the "tones"
[3] (validating the engine fired, current spin, etc)

[1]
[https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/basics/bsf13-1.php](https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/basics/bsf13-1.php)

[2] [https://spaceflightnow.com/2016/06/30/juno-switched-to-
autop...](https://spaceflightnow.com/2016/06/30/juno-switched-to-autopilot-
mode-for-jupiter-final-approach/)

[3]
[https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/basics/bsf6-4.php](https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/basics/bsf6-4.php)

------
saboot
There is an optical camera on board, did it send any close up jupiter pictures
this first go-around?

~~~
kbaker
Right now, all the instruments are off during this first orbital insertion.
The next close pass (Perijove 1), where the closest pictures will be taken, is
around late August.

View lots more details here: [http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2016/0609060...](http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2016/06090600-what-to-expect-from-junocam.html)

------
wrongc0ntinent
NASA is definitely hitting its stride on the PR side, considering the date.
Good for them.

------
Rooster61
I didn't realize Juno would have such a large capture orbit. 54 days and
change to complete one pass. Makes sense though. They way they are skirting
the Ionian radiation torus is pretty slick.

~~~
nikdaheratik
Remember that they are choosing an orbit that allows Juno to keep facing the
sun as well.

------
stuff4ben
Watched The Martian in the morning and then closed off the day watching NASA
insert a spacecraft into Jupiter orbit. I'm on a NASA/JPL high right now!

------
blt
Thought all these posts were about classic Roland polyphonic synthesizers for
a second...

